# Biggest muscles to smallest?



## Pele (Feb 23, 2004)

Gday

I have read that for the best workout you should train the your muscles in descending order of size. Can someone please arrange the muscles in the upper body in this order please so i can sort my work out. These are the muscles:

Lats
Pecs
Delts
Biceps
Triceps
Abs
Traps
Romboids

Any others?

Pele.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

lol how about quads?
you know the biggest?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

hamstrings too and calves


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

oooh upper body my bad :duh:


----------



## chris1234 (Feb 24, 2004)

glutes are the biggest


----------



## chris1234 (Feb 24, 2004)

the quads are 4 muscles in a group


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chris1234 *_
> glutes are the biggest


I was just about to say this 



> the quads are 4 muscles in a group


And this


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pele *_
> I have read that for the best workout you should train the your muscles in descending order of size.



I don't think it's necessary to put all of those in order and start the week off with the absolute largest muscle.  I think what you read means that if you train multiple muscles on the same day, do the largest ones first.  For example, if you do chest and triceps on the same day, then do the chest first.  If you do back and biceps on the same day, do back first.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2004)

A much better way of arranging your w/o's would be according to the muscle function, not size.  As cowpimp stated however in an individual workout you'll want to work the bigger muscles before the smaller ones.


----------



## Deeznuts (Feb 25, 2004)

I work just the major muscle groups with paticular excercises that usually train these "smaller" muscles. I never feel the need to set aside a section of my workout to simply train them.


----------

